# ID Please?



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm a royal girl, but my partner has taken a liking to corns  So we have a normal and an anery corn; that's about all the morphs I know lol.

So, when we got given this by a friend... we know it's 5 days old and is a male, and that's about it.

Any ideas?


























Thanks in advance. Sorry they're not great pics. x


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

just my little knowledge
but i think it's a wee caramel ?
somebody second this?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I think normal, as it's only 5 days old and probably not even shed yet :2thumb:


----------



## Wilko (Mar 3, 2010)

Normal : victory:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Yep normal :2thumb:


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

There is one very similar to him on page 146 of Corn snakes by Kathy and Bill Love. Says young corns have yet to develop their adult colour and that it's due to Ontogenetic change. Good luck with those great pythons 2.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

normal


----------



## Snakemanrf (May 31, 2011)

Yes ide say thats a normal ! Ive got 3 hatchlings that look the same and they are definatly normals, Cheers.


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*yeah*

this is a normal I am afriad but a very cute one at that :2thumb:


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

toolrthebest said:


> this is a normal I am afriad but a very cute one at that :2thumb:


Nothing to be afraid about, i love the wee guy :flrt:
I'm not a corn person to be fair, I wouldn't know how to point out a normal either nevermind morphs, hence why i asked.

Royal pythons on the other hand; ask me about them and i'll have the answer and then some lol x


----------



## tannia369 (Oct 1, 2010)

wow, he looks like a little piano underneath.......... :no1:


----------

